# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Every Mind Matters

## Paula

Launched today from Public Health England and the NHS is Every Mind Matters (https://www.nhs.uk/oneyou/every-mind...hoCZTsQAvD_BwE)

A new tool to help you look after your mental health has been launched today.

Public Health England in partnership with the NHS has launched Every Mind Matters - a new way of empowering you to manage and improve your mental health.
Every Mind Matters will give people the skills to improve their mental health in a number of key areas. 
It prioritises sleep, anxiety, low mood and stress as these are the most common mental health concerns where there is good evidence for self-help.
At the heart of the campaign is My Mind Plan. You are asked a few simple questions about your mental health priorities and any specific concerns you currently have. You will then get an action plan, based on your needs, which you can then tailor to fit in with your life 

All the actions suggested can be safely attempted by anyone at little or no cost. They have been drawn from evidence for self-help and reviewed by a range of experts. *Mental Health Foundation*

----------

Allalone (07-10-19),Jarre (11-10-19),magie06 (07-10-19),OldMike (07-10-19),Suzi (07-10-19)

----------


## Suzi

That's really cool!

----------


## Jaquaia

I've just seen the tv advert for this!

----------

